# Healthy, non/less processed alternative to Rice-a-Roni



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Riiiice a RONI, the San Francisco treat! (lol) I've loved this stuff (as in, lick the pot clean!) since I was little and am desperately looking for a way to imitate the yum factor.

For those of you who may be unfamiliar, it's basically a rice or rice blend (with orzo or wild rice) with butter and a powdered "sauce" added to it. It comes out salty and creamy and buttery and delicious. Kinda like what hamburger helper does to noodles I guess?

I'd like to make mine with brown rice, but am okay with some organic white. Not hugely concerned with sodium. I'm mostly looking to cut down on preservatives, powdered crap and over processed junk. Low fat is a definite bonus.

I've made rice pilaf before (yum!) but this is different. I want to recreate the sauciness of the rice-a-roni. I'm craving a creamy, possibly cheesy or chickeny, savory rice.

Any ideas?


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Have you ever eaten risotto? It's creamy and delicious!

What you will need:

Arborio rice
white wine
chicken stock
butter

In a pot bring the wine and stock to a simmer.

In a deep bottomed large saute pan, melt butter and pour the rice in. Continually moving the rice around, cook it in the butter for 5-7min, until the rice is translucent. Now add in a ladle of the wine chicken mixture and allow it to be absorbed then add another ladle full. Lather rinse repeat until the rice is al dente or to the firmness you like. Then stir in a bit more butter and parmesan cheese, seasonings or your choice and enjoy.

Ok so that's the hard way. Definitely worth it, definitely NOT rice-a-roni.









For a quicker version, cook your rice in chicken stock, stir in a bit of butter, and either some melted cream cheese, or a roux made from butter flour cream and parmesan cheese. Season and enjoy. (Before going grain free I used to make this and add spinach. My dh called it spinach alfredo rice. *drool*)


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I cannot eat that sort of thing because I am one of those who get sick from MSG. I make risotto or I make rice with chicken stock and veggies

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/a...ipe/index.html


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Any kind of broth (with fat in it) and veggies. It goes well around here.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Have you tried googling for "Rice-a-roni copycat recipe"? Usually in these cases there are thousands of recipes on the internet. You can then go through them and see what appeals to your tastes.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I make a chicken version of it. But it does use chicken buillon cubes, so not a whole lot better, but much cheaper.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
I make a chicken version of it. But it does use chicken buillon cubes, so not a whole lot better, but much cheaper.

Bouillon + water is just a substitute for an equal amount of broth so if one were to use all-natural or homemade chicken stock or broth, it would be healthy and leave out the MSG.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
Bouillon + water is just a substitute for an equal amount of broth so if one were to use all-natural or homemade chicken stock or broth, it would be healthy and leave out the MSG.

True, but I usually make alot and store it dry in the cupboard. If I did make just a pan full, I would use actual broth.


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

My version of "rice-a-roni" is really simple to make.

You will need:
angel hair pasta or thin spaghetti noodles
rice (your choice)
chicken broth (I use my 24 hour broth)
seasonings such as: garlic powder, onion powder/dried onion, Italian seasoning, etc.
butter

Melt butter in a pan over medium to med high heat. Break up the noodles into little pieces and put in the pan along with the rice. Saute until the noodles turn a little brown and the rice is translucent. Add the broth and seasonings, stir, cover and cook until the rice is done.

Super simple, really yummy! I haven't bought rice mixes since I started making this and my husband LOVES it!


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have never had rice-a-roni, but I made a crockpot dinner the other day that is similar to the chicken and rice casserole that you can make with cream of mushroom sauce (which I have never eaten, either, so I don't know how it compares). I am not much for that type of thing, but I think if you like ricey casserole/creamy rice dishes, it would be pretty good to you, lol. Definitely add more spices than the recipe calls for, though...

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008...rown-rice.html


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

I posted my attempt today on my blog. It's definitely not as creamy as the boxed version, but it smells better so I'm all for that part of the attempt's success. I was not able to soak my rice today either as I hadn't planned on this particular item for dinner tonight. I would also second that you try your hand at making risotto. I will warn you though that arborio rice is almost cost prohibitive (it was $6.50+ for a VERY small container at my local store) but it is so very worth the constant stirring.

Liz


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Sorry I haven't checked back. When I started this thread i was dying for rice-a-roni (ya think?), but now my tastes have shifted, as they'll do in pregnancy.

So, I haven't been able to try out any of the recipes yet, but there are more than a few that interest me, so I'll have to check them out when the anti-creamy part of the morning sickness passes. (I'm all about hard and crunchy right now)


----------

